# Beginner Competition! :D



## Mister Purplez (Oct 21, 2017)

I felt like giving beginner cubers a chance to show off their skills, so I decided to host a competition here! Here are the rules:

Events: 3x3 (I'm not good at hosting competitions yet so I am keeping it simple with one event)

This is a competition for beginners, so any solves under 30 seconds will be counted as a DNF to keep it fair for the slower cubers. There is no maximum time limit.

This competition is an average of 5, so send me a video with 5 solves.

If you can't figure out how to send a video to me on speedsolvingforums? Add me on discord, ThatOneDude#4366.

The deadline for this competition is Ocotber 31 (Tuesday), results will be posted November 3rd (Friday). [EDIT] Winner is still average of 5, but I will post single results just for fun, so make sure you tell me what the single times were 

There are no prizes, this is just for fun.

Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Arc (Oct 21, 2017)

How do you determine the winner?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 21, 2017)

Arc said:


> How do you determine the winner?


Slowest time wins?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 22, 2017)

The speedsolving weekly competition is perfect for beginners too.


----------



## Mister Purplez (Oct 22, 2017)

Arc said:


> How do you determine the winner?


Fastest AO5, any sub-30 solves will be a DNF to make it fair for slower cubers


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2017)

Round 1
Method: CFOP
Cube: moyu weilong gts2

1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. DNF

Average: DNF

P.S I don't think I have got a non sub30 3x3x3 solve on a decent cube with CFOP timed this year


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

r1
cube valk
method : lbl
1.(30.12)
2.30.14
3.(dnf(29.97))
4.30.25
5.30.32
avg:30.23
any tips plzlzlszl


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> r1
> cube valk
> method : lbl
> 1.(30.12)
> ...


Protip: It's spelled "beginner's"


----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Protip: It's spelled "beginner's"


ik I misspelled on purpose


----------



## Mister Purplez (Oct 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


>


Best average so far, I was afraid someone would exploit the time limit. Next time I should ask people to only compete if they average above the time-limit XD. Can I please have your single times? I forgot to mention that I will also post results for singles, but the winner will be determined by average.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 22, 2017)

Mister Purplez said:


> Best average so far, I was afraid someone would exploit the time limit. Next time I should ask people to only compete if they average above the time-limit XD. Can I please have your single times? I forgot to mention that I will also post results for singles, but the winner will be determined by average.


lol this isn't even me, I saw this on YouTube by Ben1966... Something and posted here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 22, 2017)

So I can just turn slow with beginners method and still get sub 25 but wait until 30 seconds and end the timer to get a low 30 average and win. Cool


----------



## Mister Purplez (Oct 23, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> So I can just turn slow with beginners method and still get sub 25 but wait until 30 seconds and end the timer to get a low 30 average and win. Cool


Yeaaaa... This wasn't the best idea for making it fair for beginners. This is the first forum competition I'm hosting so that's my excuse XD


----------



## Mister Purplez (Oct 23, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> lol this isn't even me, I saw this on YouTube by Ben1966... Something and posted here


In that case I'll give Ben1966 the win but you get an honorable mention for submitting it XD, and I guess that also means I can't get single times from you :/


----------



## applezfall (Oct 23, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> So I can just turn slow with beginners method and still get sub 25 but wait until 30 seconds and end the timer to get a low 30 average and win. Cool


yea I did that


----------



## Mister Purplez (Oct 26, 2017)

Mister Purplez said:


> In that case I'll give Ben1966 the win but you get an honorable mention for submitting it XD, and I guess that also means I can't get single times from you :/


Well Ben sent me the original video on discord so no honorable mention sorry.


----------

